# Now here's something you don't see very often



## phinds (Mar 27, 2015)

In fact, I've NEVER seen anything like it.

My friend David Clark often travels to China and occasionally sends me pics of some of the wood things he sees there. This is a picture of him and a bubinga trunk from Cameroon that has roots growing inside the trunk. David is over 6 feet tall, so as you can see, that's a LOT of growth with the roots inside, although pretty clearly they had not touched the ground for many years before the tree was cut.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Tony (Mar 28, 2015)

I can't begin to imagine what the whole tree looked like! Must have been a giant!


----------



## phinds (Mar 28, 2015)

Tony said:


> I can't begin to imagine what the whole tree looked like! Must have been a giant!


I don't think that one's terribly unusual for bubinga. Judging from David's height, it's barely 6 feet DBH and while that's large for bubinga it's nowhere near rare.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2015)

Damned Chinese plundering the entire planet of resources and natural treasures.


That tree should have landed on my mill.


----------



## phinds (Mar 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Damned Chinese plundering the entire planet of resources and natural treasures.



You don't know the half of it. David tells me stories that would make your blood boil. The Chinese have basically raped Africa and they're just getting started.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2015)

phinds said:


> You don't know the half of it. David tells me stories that would make your blood boil. The Chinese have basically raped Africa and they're just getting started.



Oh I do know believe me. They're not just raping the African continent they really are raping the planet - anywhere there's resources within lesser developed nations (read corruptible governments) they're strip mining and clear cutting. They have some entire ports under their control to sidestep global trade rules and environmental regulations. If people knew the extent of the carnage and destruction they're leaving in their wake they would not buy Chinese products.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Mar 28, 2015)

Very cool picture, though disappointing given the thread title. I was hoping for a picture of @Tclem having an idea. Or @Kevin remembering something, Or of @Brink 's yard without snow.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2015)

SENC said:


> Or @Kevin remembering something



 What did I forget this time . . . . .


----------

